# Snare dont make the snare sound anymore



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 22, 2011)

Im posting this for our drummer. hes using our bassist's drum kit and its set up at our church. the snare itself seems warped and dont make the sound anymore. just sounds like a drum. would we have to replace the whole drum or is there a way to repair it?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Dec 22, 2011)

Have you checked the snare clutch? When you release the snares they just sag. That could be the 'warping' you're talking about. The lever should be upright to engages the snares.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 22, 2011)

sk3ks1s said:


> Have you checked the snare clutch? When you release the snares they just sag. That could be the 'warping' you're talking about. The lever should be upright to engages the snares.


 Yeah i know about that. Thats not it. Im not a drummer but i play a little and thsi isnt just the snare off.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay. 
I've never encountered a warped snare before. But that's besides the point. You can just replace the snare itself for about $10. Very easy to install. Loosen up the nuts on the snare butt and the clutch. Some snares have a nylon strap and some have string. Put the strap through the butt, tighten the screws. The do the same on the clutch. Fine tune the tightness with the gear on the clutch.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 23, 2011)

sk3ks1s said:


> Okay.
> I've never encountered a warped snare before. But that's besides the point. You can just replace the snare itself for about $10. Very easy to install. Loosen up the nuts on the snare butt and the clutch. Some snares have a nylon strap and some have string. Put the strap through the butt, tighten the screws. The do the same on the clutch. Fine tune the tightness with the gear on the clutch.


 Well try that. Thanks man


----------



## Beat Poet (Dec 24, 2011)

Are the heads in good condition? The quality and tuning of the bottom head affects the sound more than you'd think.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 24, 2011)

Beat Poet said:


> Are the heads in good condition? The quality and tuning of the bottom head affects the sound more than you'd think.


 Yeah theyre in tune, and arent that old.


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 26, 2011)

If the snare clutch is tight and has the proper amount of wires, then it will snare. There is no way around this.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 27, 2011)

rectifryer said:


> If the snare clutch is tight and has the proper amount of wires, then it will snare. There is no way around this.


 Well with the snare on, its a little better. But im thinking it just needs to be replaced.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 28, 2011)

a warped snare is possible if it's a wooden snare and it's been left outside 24/7 someplace like Seattle.

i seriously doubt that's what's going on here, though.

tighten the clutch. just because the clutch is engaged doesn't mean the snares are making proper contact.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 9, 2012)

snare skins break man, I've seen it happen to a band mid set. Just take it into a shop and get a new snare skin. They don't cost much, depending on what you want to get.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Jan 9, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> snare skins break man, I've seen it happen to a band mid set. Just take it into a shop and get a new snare skin. They don't cost much, depending on what you want to get.




what's a snare skin?

i'm assuming it's something i already know but don't realize it, as we probably call it something different here in the u.s.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 9, 2012)

drgordonfreeman said:


> what's a snare skin?
> 
> i'm assuming it's something i already know but don't realize it, as we probably call it something different here in the u.s.


 I think he means the springs but im not sure. in the south we just say snare


----------



## MapleLeaf97 (Jan 9, 2012)

It's possible, but not likely, that the clutch is just too tight on the snares


----------



## Metalhead77479 (Jan 31, 2012)

drgordonfreeman said:


> what's a snare skin?
> 
> i'm assuming it's something i already know but don't realize it, as we probably call it something different here in the u.s.



Snare Skin = Snare Head
They're called skins because....well they used to be made out of animal skins


----------



## ArrowHead (Jan 31, 2012)

Metalhead77479 said:


> Snare Skin = Snare Head
> They're called skins because....well they used to be made out of animal skins



correct, however since it can be pretty obvious a drum head is broken, I think what he was actually referring to is the snare strainer or the snare wires.

The snare wires are the part running under the bottom of the head that make a snare sound like a SNARE. The strainer is the hardware on the side of the drum that the wires connect to.

This thread is old, I'm sure the OP figured out his problem by now, but yes - everything here points to needing new snare wires, a problem with the strainer, or simply just not having it set up correctly/tightly enough.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 31, 2012)

what do you mean by warped?
and pictures at all?


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 31, 2012)

No no pics but we got it now. snare wires needed replacing. old and streached.


----------

